# Quick Q - Is it better to print tee 1st then sew in labels or reverse?



## Bee (Jan 7, 2007)

I am waiting for my labels to be complete and then they'll need to be sew into my tees. Is it better for me to get my tee's screenprinted 1st and then send them out to be re-labeled or better to wait and get the labels done 1st then send them off to the screenprinters?

Or does it not matter either way?  


Thanks,
Irene


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't have much experience with this, but I'd think that it would be better to print first and then label. That way, if the printer makes a mistake (it happens), at least you won't be wasting a label in that one.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

it depends on the print turn-around time. And also how fast the label's can be put in. We do it and for example if the customer has provided us with the labels and they are in stock then we may do the tagging first. To us it all depends on the number of days open, if we plan to put 5000 shirts on the board in 4 days and we have the tags we will label them now to save turn-around time. another advantage of working with non-printed shirts is that the ink does not stick to eachother and you have less of a chance of messing up the finished product.

-garrett


----------



## Bee (Jan 7, 2007)

This is my first run so it's very small. I have the tees already and my labels are in production. As it is a small run, Jasonda's point makes perfect sense!!

I think this time out i'll print them 1st then, get the tees relabeled after.

Thank you both so much!

Irene


----------

